# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Me kangjela lutjesh

## feneri

Me kangjela lutjesh - Ky titull ësht varg i poezive që do të përmbledhë një tufë poezishë të bëra gjatë persiatjeve dhe meditimeve, në relacionin e jetës  ku dimensioni i ndjenjës ka pasur shfrim në frymëzime , dhe ka shperthyer të bëjë shenjëzimin poetik.

----------


## feneri

PA TITULL


Sa herë më shitoj në zemër bukuria e Zanës
E përshkruja vetull'hark- me portret të hënës.

Ishte e vërteta me dritë përjetësie
Natyra e një ritmi me ode dashurie.

Thellësia e një deti dallgë që shkumzon nga gurra
Tufan mbi gjithçka, ylber që del mbi ura!

Po ishte dhe puthje, ishte klithmë balade
Në buzë shkrinte ngricat për vargje serenate !


Ishte gjithça ! Ngrohtësi, rreze, dhe ngricë veriu
Dashuri që shton jetën si e do njeriu !

----------


## feneri

NDARJA E TRISHTË



Na ndajnë pak çaste deri tek takimi,
Pastaj gjithçka mundet një varg t'i ruaj
Por, lotët nuk hyjnë aty se ai det pikëllimi ,
Më përmbyt me zjarr që dot se shuaj!

Na ndajnë pak çaste të të sikoj syrin
Imazh që më flet me gjuhën e shikimit
Për shijen, oreksin, ngjyrën që mbyll dryrin
Pa puthjen e buzëve të vegimit !

Na ndajnë pak çaste ! Po na ndajnë ne !
Jemi bërë qiell , diell, dhe yje në jetësim !
As n'errësirën e mesnatës nuk kemi nge
Se ndarja e trishtë na e vrau gëzimin...!.

----------


## feneri

SYLYNJARI I ETJES



Dridhej , tundej dallga
Shkëmbin - e vriste deti !
Me sylynjarë të etjes
ndritej gjithë qyteti!


Me kangjela lutjesh
Muzgu mbulon dëshirën!
S'ia ndali dot dritën
Që e veçon ma të mirën !

Se ajo është Nimfa 
noton në çdo damarë !
Është në çdo pore trupi
blerimit i ndez fanar !


Të mbulojë gjallëria
jeta - të mos ketë vetmi !
Sylynjari i etjes -
Ujvarë në dashuri!

----------


## feneri

Asaj që më sjell agim

----------


## feneri

BEFASI E KËNDSHME

E shkruar me 7 dhjetor 2008, Tiranë


Ishte befasi e këndshme kjo ditë në Tiranë
kur Dëgjon në Pallat të flasin shqiptarët,
të lëvdojnë pikëpamjet politike të pushtetit
sëbashku nga pozita dhe opozitarët!

Befasi e këdshme të flasish në Tiranë
dhe të të presin me duartrokitje frenetike,
të tregosh pikëpamjet e një kolonie në këtë anë
që hynë në rrjedhat e jetës gjenetike.

Befasi e këndshme të ndeshesh në Tiranë
se ata e pranojnë zemëhapur Planin e Ahtisarit !
Se mundemi dhe ne të jetojmë jashtë kufirit në këtë anë
Sipas Kalit Trojan, Majmunit e Gomarit!

Befasi e këndshme të ecish në Tiranë
të takosh të Perndjekurit, Oborrin mbretëror !
Të flasish ne tel me miken duke shikuar rrjedhen në Lanë
që i vezullon zëri e shkelqen si meteor!

Befasi e këdëshme ! Ah kjo Tirana !
Me mall na ndez në ndarje , me mall në takim !
Dhe para syve del si lubi ajo Qafë Thana
që ndan Shqipërinë nga Shqipëria në Bashkim!

----------


## feneri

KY SHI DHJETORI...



Ky shi dhjetori qe zu rastësisht
ritmi i rënies qenka mesjetar
në Hotel Dajti nje gjendje e trishtë
Strehët se tij si shpirtra të varë...

Hije të zezë rrethi kishte marr’
gjithë barërat e globit ishin në çdo skaj
çfarë shiu i butë, por sa tinzar
siç bien e rrjedhin dhe lotët në Hotel Dajt !

S' kish drita jeta, asgjë s'jehonte
kishte vetmi... veç shi si litar
e lodhur, e lagur nga streha pikonte
currili i ujit në kujtimin tim të vrarë.

Tinëzar shiu i vjeshtës, ai shiu tipik
Nga lloji bastard më lagu më ngriu
Se dikur kur vija tinës më shpallën heretik
Më ngarkuan me faje nongrata njeriu...!

7 dhjetor 2008 , Tiranë

----------


## feneri

PËR ATË QË SE TAKOVA


Sa keq që nuk u pashë me Ty
Dënesjet i degjon vallë?

As Lana nuk ka ujë sa kam lot ne sy
Tek pëshpëris : Ah sa shumë kam mall!


Se di as vetë përse këto lot qe rrjedhin mbi faqe
Të ishe pranë do t'i fshije ngadalë:

As unë s'do të isha i vetmuar mbi siperfaqe
Meit i mbetur sikur JETA m'u ndal!

Si ta bëj hapin e ndarjes - malli më mbyti
Si te vazhdoj jeten me zjarr në zemër ?

Më ka ngrirë fjala në gjuhë më thahet fyti
Klith e rënkoj duke të thirr në emer !

----------


## feneri

ETYD PËR EVËN


E di se me mallin e atdheut përballesh
e di se plaget e tij i vë në trup Ti

Perherë ma teper se gjithcka përshpallesh
se kanë nevojë për dritë, dioptri !

Në shekuj ata me sy kanë matur horizontin
vetëm dorën mbi vetulla kanë vënë

Me syte e mendjes kanë gjetur gjithe hapësirën
dhe mbrojtën në luftra - të parë ç'u kanë lënë !

Sot, ja në këtë kohë mërgate, ku shterret gjallëria
gjithçka ka nevojë të ringritet , ajo të josh ,

Ti kthehesh Eva, të rishikosh se Arbëria-
ka pasur një lëngatë në pamje, e ta mëkosh !

Kjo është madheshtore, e ne i themi jetë
edhe Homeri çka pa, e shkroi në vargje homerike

Nuk është kot përse gjithë këtë pamje Eva
e shfaq vrulli yt , dhe pak ky Etyd lirike ...!

----------


## feneri

Zemra Digjej Ngadalë-ngadalë

----------


## feneri

ZEMRA DIGJEJ NGADALË-NGADALË


Mirë që s'ishe se qava mbrëmë 
Dhe qielli nisi akoma qan 
zemra digjej dalë-ngadalë 
s'kishte fjalë atë çast që ndan !!! 

Mungove ti e qava mbrëmë 
ishin ato lot trishtimi 
dhe shpirti me mall e me dënesë 
digjej dhe trupi nga zhgenjimi !!!

Përse nuk erdhe se qava mbrëmë
se di si ke qenë si ke duruar ?! 
Ishte terr në atë natë pa hënë
por, flakë bënte shpirti i dashuruar !!!

Mirë që nuk ishe se qava mbrëmë
do të qaje dhe ti bashkë me mua . 
Në lahurinë e lotëve do të kisha vënë
botën e yjeve për lotët tua! 

Mirë që nuk ishe se qava mbrëmë 
për ndarjen tek vendi ku ishim takuar.
Ta dije sa sa të kisha pranë , shumë pranë 
se lotet të bënë të praruar !

----------


## feneri

NETËT E ROBËRISË



Gjithmon në përpjekje u mundova
Të gjejë shtigje të mbajë llogari
Me cilin këtë jetë dhe si e jetova
S'më del bilansi jo kurrësesi!

Netet e robërisë janë të gjata
Ditët e robërisë nuk i numrova 
Se llogaria në faturë s'më dilte
Se pse e si në pranga jetova!

Ashtu i robëruar nuk mundem më
As durimin se llogaris në këtë botë
Sepse ata që thonë se pranojnë këtë gabim
Të jetojmë me djaj na lidhin kot!

Të ndarë me kufij jetuam në mes
Na mbajtën në shënjestër na vunë në pritë! 
Kush do të dalë kjo e drejtë në shesh
Le të ngritet të përballet për lirinë në rritë !

----------


## feneri

VDEKJEN DO TA MPOSHT !


Do të arrijë në mendjen tënde,
i heshtur , pa turfullimë e fjalë,
me buzëqeshje ta vras vetminë,
ta shpreh rimën e vargut atë ndjenjë të rrallë...

Do të arrijë ta puth buzën tënde,
S'është lehtë atë puthje të të fal!
Symbyllas gjithcka pashë dhe shijoj,
ndaj mos më thuaj kurrë.. ndal..

Do të arrijë deri në shpirtin tënd,
si diell ngrohtësinë të të dhuroj!
Të blerohemi bashke me ty,
Blerim dashurinë ta shijoj...

Do të arrijë të prehem pranë teje,
vetëm me prekje, ledhatime të flas,
Vallë do të ndjehesh ti zemër prej zemre,
që shpirti e zemra në thellësi më plas!

Po! Do të takoj kudo që të ndodhesh,
S'ka randësi tash nëse më thua: Jo!
Se Ti më bën ta mposht vetminë,
Vdekjen ta mposht ! Dashurise t'i them: PO...!

----------


## feneri

NË QAFË TË KËRRABËS


Vijnë e shkallëzohen lakoret si vezullima
në Qafë Kërrabë jeta ec drejt
janë shtruar tryzat e agimeve me therrima
janë të gjithë dhe mungojnë të krejt!

Sa ullinj shekullor të vyshkur presin gjeneratat
prej katarzave dalin në diellin e lirë
në kreshperime qëndrojnë e janë pellgezuar
të presin gjithcka e te ruajnë Ilirë !

Më dalin perpara ,dhe më pershëndesin
vargani i gjatë i shitësve më kthejnë fëmijërinë
i rinisin shtigjet se ku do të na qesin
ta ruajmë të kaluarën të presim ardhmerinë !

Janë këto lakadredhat e Qafë Kërrabës
Ku vëzhgim e mbrojtje në net e ditë 
krahapur qëndruan pa gjumë sytë e shkabës,
ta ndjenim ne se Atdheu është në pritë !

----------


## feneri

Kur nuk te takova…


 Sipas motiveve poetike të E. Starovës !


Kur nuk të takova nisa derdhja lot,
Dhe lotët si Lana rridhnin për Ty .
Shpirti më thyhej, e cka të të them dot,
Ishe ti drita e asaj nate që më binte mbi sy.

Kur nuk të takova , një zbrazëti shkretëtire,
Trishtimi më derdhej s'kisha më gëzim…
Por, të shihja ndër yje, si hënë të kundroja,
Dhe ja kah po rend thosha - shpirti im!

Çka s'pëshpërita , ma mirë që s'të pashë,
Se në atë vetmi e ndjave sa shumë unë të dua.
Sylynjarë dëshirash në atë fontanë të etjes
Sa ylberë shumë ngjyrash u ndozën mbi mua.

Nëse vjen ai çast, bëhu diell pranvere
Mbushe me blerim, se zemrën ta fal,
Ti nuk je vetëm aq...! Se shpreh dot kësaj here 
se je bërë gjithësi dhe fushë edhe mal...!

----------


## feneri

Një Uratë Për Ty !

----------


## feneri

NJË URATË PËR TY !


(Mesazh poetik )

Ti qofsh e lumtur,
E gëzuar !
Se mua -
vetmia më ka pushtu!

Një ndjenjë malli -
më ndez zjarr!

Se di ku ngec,
Se di ç' marr !

Vetëm një gjë -
tashti e di :

- Arsyeja të krijoj -
Je vetëm Ti,
Je vetëm Ti !

----------


## feneri

SONTE


Më kot rashë se gjumi s'më zinte
Mendimet më endën mbar' e prapë,
Një kaptinë mbaronte, tjetra krahët shtrinte
Dhe malli në zemër kishte shtrirë krevat!

E tillë shfaqej kjo skenë vetmie
gjithçka më shtrëngonte në lak !
Por befas arriti një engjull dashurie
Më morën dritë sytë tek më puthi pak !

O zot! klitha tek më hapeshin rrathët
Tek ndjeja një puhizë që më solli gjumë !
Më bleronte shpirti dhe zemra ime e ngathët
që vetmia u kishte ndal hapin me furtunë !

Nuk e di vallë çka u bë në errësirë
Asnjëherë nuk ndjej dot shpjegim !
Isha peng i asaj puthje aq të mirë
Apo enxhulli më praroj me rreze në agim ?!!!

----------


## feneri

DO TE VI TEK TI...


Në agorin e parë do të vi tek ti,
ta shohë dhe drita se jam zgjuar
ashtu siç del një bulzë në shi, 
pranverës t'ia falë aromën e uruar !

Në agorin e parë, patjetër do bëhem
pëllumb i paqës që kërkon një shteg
në shestime vegimesh edhe nëse dehem
më ngjallë vrulli për ty - ashtu si më djeg!

Në agminë e mëngjesit do të vi
në meridiane të shtrira horizontin e dua
Jam udhëtarë i largët mezi se arrijë
ta puth yllësinë që bëhet rrjedhë si krua!

Në agminë e hershme kur drita del pak
Dhe nga lartësia e qiellit bukuria si Hanë
ma kthen gjithë lumturinë e vrarë në konak
Se Ti atë çast më qëndron shumë pranë.

Në bardhësinë e blerimit të dalish ti
Me hijeshinë tënde të më bësh shërim
I rilindur unë me një zjarr në gji
të shkruaj lirikën që kam në vegim...

----------


## feneri

TINGULL

( Asaj që më sjell agim )


Përballë pergamenit një tingull rri
Si orë pa ndalur troket tik-tak.

Në heroglife është shkruar një histori
Duke shtri blerimin në zemër bën jatak!


S'është tingull që grryen si bisturia në plagë
Por të ysht për shpresa -të kallë për blerim.

Në ritmin e vrullit është amanet pa vrragë
se të flak errësirën e të sjell agim!

Çfarë dehje që se ka puhia e pranverës 
As gurra e lirikës të shtruar në pergamenë .

Ashtu bëhet nektari në horizontin e sferës 
se tingulli magjik - johonë e shndërron dhenë !



Gjithë ky horzont i hapur gjithë kjo Yllësi
Më ka vënë në hark meditimi - se Ti je gjithësi...

----------

